# Possible Breakthrough: Super-Capacitor



## Solarflare (Dec 4, 2016)

New supercapacitor technology could bring an end to our battery charging woes

If I understand this article correctly, you could have mirrorless cameras which manage thousands of shutter releases on a single charge without increasing the current battery sizes.


----------



## Overread (Dec 4, 2016)

It's application, if commercially viable and realised, wouldn't just impact mirrorless, it would potentially impact nearly all electronic devices. 

Providing high storage and fast recharge would be fantastic for mobile phones, tablets and cameras alike. It might even potentially be better than batteries and all the acids they have (with regard to disposal)


----------



## KmH (Dec 4, 2016)

They have a very long way to go:


> At this stage the technology is only a proof of concept and not ready for commercialization.


You'll be fortunate to see this technology realized within your lifetime.

Here is the press release from UCF:
A Phone That Charges in Seconds? UCF Scientists Bring it Closer to Reality - UCF News - University of Central Florida Articles - Orlando, FL News


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 4, 2016)

Overread said:


> It's application, if commercially viable and realised, wouldn't just impact mirrorless, it would potentially impact nearly all electronic devices.


 Obviously so. Especially electric cars would be simple to implement with this. But this is a photography forum.



KmH said:


> You'll be fortunate to see this technology realized within your lifetime.


 Apparently you think I'm quite old ... ?!? This technology might be realized in any timeframe between maybe five years and never. Much like for example gallium arsenide computers.


----------



## KmH (Dec 4, 2016)

Supercapacitor - Wikipedia

No. I assumed you were much younger than me.
I'm 65, and have seen many things touted as the 'next big thing in electronics' that never got out of the lab.
If you're a betting person, the safe bet is to bet on 'never' before betting on any time in the near future.

I won't get to excited until they get to the point they can actually mass produce their device.

As a young man they said that we would have fusion power by now, but we don't seem to be very much closer to fusion power than we were 50 years ago.
As of today, they still can't produce more energy than is required to initiate and sustain a fusion reaction.
For perspective on fusion, the first patent related to a fusion reactor was registered in *1946* - 70 years ago.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 22, 2016)

The first commercial application of lithium-ion capacitors developed by Maxwell Technologies in conjunction with China Railway Rolling Stock Corp., one of China's largest rail manufacturers, is underway. The technology will be used for rapid energy regeneration in the trolley system in the capital city of the Hunan province in China.







The capacitors will serve as the single source of power.The capacitors will serve as the single source of power for instant charging and discharging to propel the trolley. Lithium-ion capacitors can charge light rail vehicles in 30 seconds and keep them going for five to 10 minutes. This enables the trolley to restart quickly in stop-and-go traffic. The technology reportedly fulfills China's rail requirements for energy savings and environmental protection.

Maxwell's lithium-ion capacitors combine ultracapacitors' high power density with lithium-ion batteries' high energy density for onboard energy storage systems. The company says that, compared to traditional ultracapacitors, lithium-ion capacitors triple energy density and reduce the total weight of the energy storage system by 50%.
Lithium-ion Capacitor Powers Trolley in China | Engineering360


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2016)

OK.
But that's not related to the what was ofee in post #1..

And if you're going to copy and past from the link you provided you should indicate it's a quote.
Otherwise it gives the impression of being your words if someone doesn't click on the link.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 25, 2016)

KmH said:


> OK.
> But that's not related to the what was ofee in post #1..



Merely points out that the technology is already here.



> And if you're going to copy and past from the link you provided you should indicate it's a quote.
> Otherwise it gives the impression of being your words if someone doesn't click on the link.



Ah...  

Netiquette Nazi


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 26, 2016)

... as long as your camera is the size of a trolley.
Cost effective Miniaturization is the key as they start out with large implementations that can. Handle the weight etc with the technology.  Then base on cost start miniaturizing it for smaller implementations.


----------

